# japanische zeichen



## deusfalsus (5. September 2003)

Salvete!

Ich möchte dieses jap. review auf http://www.honeytoast.net einbauen. Die Unterstützung für fernöstliche Sprachen hab ich natürlich installiert.
1. Wie bekomme ich das ganze eingebaut (kopiern bringt nix und im Quelltext stehen auch nur unbrauchbare Zeichen)?
2. Wie kann ich im gegebenen Falle die Sprachunterstützung herunterladen lassen?

Grüße.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. September 2003)

Hallo,

eigentlich sollte es reichen wenn du die Seite kopierst und mit <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=Shift_JIS"> speichert. Dadurch weis der Browser das er die Zeichen als Japanische Zeichen interpretieren soll. Wenn der Zeichensatz nicht installiert ist, wird er in den meisten Fällen den User zum Download auffordern (je nach Browsereinstellung) - 100%ig zwingen kann man aber leider keinen Browser dazu. Ich denke ich würd das Review als Screenshot einbinden - das jpg wird auch ncht größer als die japanischen Sprachdateien...


bye


----------



## deusfalsus (5. September 2003)

dadurch wird zwar der japanische text im Quelltext richtig angezeigt, aber im browserfenster ändert sich gar nix   
außerdem brichts dann die zeilen nicht mehr um und ich bekomme einen horizontalen scrollbalken


----------

